# My god, my ball!



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

So wish this photo came out better

LOL


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lol, thats hilarious! what a spaz


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL. awesome picture


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the picture!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That is one funny photo! I love the face! Must! Catch! Ball!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Too funny. Donna, I love your "caption" <LOL>


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats so cool! great pic!


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

That is quite simply, one of the most awesome pics I have ever seen.


----------

